# Poljot International



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, recently received this little beauty from the bay:

Poljot International:



















I think it was a bargain.









Hope you enjoy!

Regards

Mark


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

BUMP! Anyone with any comments?

Likes, dislikes etc.

By the way snapped it up for Â£15. Bargain ?







Or rip off







?

Regards

Mark


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

It is an attractive watch and a bargain at that price







.

I see it as being as Russian as sauerkraut  .

Is that an ETA movement








? It looks a bit rough







.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

my 1st thoughts looking at the movement shot is it's Chinese.

A better shot might be able to confirm or hopefully prove me wrong.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

pg tips said:


> my 1st thoughts looking at the movement shot is it's Chinese.


I thought so too







, but understood that PI used ETA.


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

That model is the "Simple Round Automatic". It uses a Vostock 2416 automatic movement.

Poljot International generally use Russian movements but do use ETA in some of their more recent models. Last year they produced their first automatic chronographs with Valjoux 7750's.

Regards,

Nick


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks for the info. When I bought it, the description said it was about 10 years old, which might explain why it doesn't use an ETA movement. I will try and get better photos so that hopefully we can find out what sort of movement it is.

Regards









Mark


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

It is good price if it is a poljot international with the 2416 isn't it? I would have been careful at that price unless the seller didn't have a history selling watches, I think.

Aren't Poljot international a different company from poljot and aren't they dearer? Even though they are probably not any better than Pojot watches, the movements at least are the same (unless they do some extra finishing on them but it doesn't look like it from this pic).


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

nchall said:


> That model is the "Simple Round Automatic". It uses a Vostock 2416 automatic movement.


I thought that calibre number was familiar







.

Thanks for putting us right Nick  .


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

murph said:


> It is good price if it is a poljot international with the 2416 isn't it? I would have been careful at that price unless the seller didn't have a history selling watches, I think.
> 
> Aren't Poljot international a different company from poljot and aren't they dearer? Even though they are probably not any better than Pojot watches, the movements at least are the same (unless they do some extra finishing on them but it doesn't look like it from this pic).


Poljot International was the brand that started me off collecting mechanical watches, so it has always remained a favourite with me, particularly because it remains relatively unknown. Because of the name it is not surprisingly easily confused with Poljot.

Poljot International was set up in the early 1990's and is based in Germany. They use predominantly Russian movements but some Swiss too. Quality control and consistency is much higher - each watch comes with a card showing it's daily gain/loss rate in different positions.

I have 6 now and no problems with any of them.

Here's my favourite :










Reagrds,

Nick


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

That is not a vostok movement - the 2416 has a 'B' on the rotor and is a different shape.

its a Slava 2416 Automatic - twin barrell mainspring I think - so its still quite russian.

Any ways a bargain at Â£15 as its a great looking watch !



nchall said:


> That model is the "Simple Round Automatic". It uses a Vostock 2416 automatic movement.
> 
> Poljot International generally use Russian movements but do use ETA in some of their more recent models. Last year they produced their first automatic chronographs with Valjoux 7750's.
> 
> ...


Vostok 2416B looks like this:










and the Slava 2416 looks like this:


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

Xantiagib said:


> That is not a vostok movement - the 2416 has a 'B' on the rotor and is a different shape.
> 
> its a Slava 2416 Automatic - twin barrell mainspring I think - so its still quite russian.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you're quite right. My mistake. I saw the 2416 and jumped in !

Â£15 is definitely a bargain. I believe brand new those models now go for about Â£150

Regards,

Nick


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

thanks for the pixs DS2 man! I knew it wasn't a vostok, makes sense now you posted the slava movement pic!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks again for the info. Glad the movements what it is supposed to be !!










Regards

Mark


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

I don't think this one is Russian but I could be wrong.

I've just seen a few similar items on the world wide jumble sale which confirmed the insides of those are chinese but, as they are being sold in Moscow's markets, it almost counts as being Russian. They are certainly intended for the Russian market so if this is one of that variety then it isn't a fake in the strictest sense.

In my search I also found my first fake Boctok... why do they bother?


----------

